# Interior wall finish on a used '07 Sundance 530LP



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Last Sunday Mrs SDA and myself were crawling round a dealers yard looking at smallish vans.

There was an '07 530LP which attracted our attention. On close inspection however there was quite a bit of interior damage for one so young. 

Even closer inspection of the interor wall finish to the left and right of the habitation door revealed that the surface (presumably some sort of vinyl) had what looked like lots of small holes drilled and filled flush all over it. They appeared to be at around 2" to 3" centres and were in rows, but not everywhere seemed to have them. They were difficult to spot against the finish of the material itself. It almost looked as if it had been attacked by mini cavity wall insulation installers. 

Do you think it's normal or is it an attempt to repair a problem of some sort? Certainly it must've taken quite a while to carefully drill so many holes and then fill them or is it all my fading eyesight's fault and it's part of the wall coverings design?

Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

could it be de-lamination repairs? (injecting adhesive?)


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I was wondering if it might be something like that but it's a very young van for such problems to come a-calling.

Mind you the cupboard door above the cooker needed some severe adjusting as it wasn't closing and in trying to push it shut the wooden trim surface above the door had been damaged.

Up the front the plastic moulding around the top of the cab sides had been broken on the nearside and I couldn't see how anyone could manage to damage that. Strangely there were dried traces of what looked like cocoa (or blood 8O ) on the same trim just near the break and on the other side above and to the right of where the driver's head would be.

I know I may be 'picky' but that poor little Sundance wasn't a really happy baby.

Andy


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Andy this may sound daft but could it have been air gun staples ? We reboarded a large 6 birth for under £200 and about 2 wks work ripping all out and rewireing
terry
edit sorry got my sums wrong nearer £400


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Do they leave a perfectly circular hole about 2 or 3mm diameter cos that's what these all were?

Andy


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

yep. or at least mine does.



toy......need more toys.....


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Andy, I have no doubt you could get the nails like that,the ones I have come across were about 3 mm x 1.5 mm nailed every 150 mm ( 6 ins ) by about 300 mm (12 ins) apart (batons)
terry


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

That fixing spacing sounds about right.

I wonder if they've had to refit the door frame and had everything off for that? Then they'd have to refit the wall boards with the guns you describe. It's a shame they didn't recover the wall with new vinyl or whatever. Probably thought a nosey parker like me wouldn't come around to notice.

Andy


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all, What you have there is an amateurish delam repair. Wallboards are not nailed on but bonded & only stapled at the edges at times, Steve


----------

